# Hilos sin respuesta



## walpace

Buenos Días 

Este es un comentario que me nace en forma de crítica constructiva a los foros, si alguién antes lo había mencionado  y  se ha previsto  la solucion  por favor  ignorémoslo:  Desde el momento  en que me conecte por primera vez el año anterior  a los foros  me  han parecido  WordReference una herramienta  de las mejores que existen no sólo  de  consulta, inquietudes, sino de aprendizaje permanente pues los conocimientos para el oficio de la traducción  o docencia o simplemente por cultura general aumentan con cada consulta, pero hay un bache que hace perder tiempo cuando uno ingresa a consultar un hilo que alguién abrió una vez con la misma inquietud que uno tiene, y descubre que pasaron meses  y nadie contestó, no  sería posible  depurar los listados de hilos que después de unos cuantos días (20 o 30 tal vez) nadie los haya contestado o aportado al menos un comentario, no se cuantos serán pero deben ser casi el 30% de los existentes, como dije antes compañeros moderadores o coordinadores lo hago con la mejor intención para el beneficio de todos ya que para mí como para la gran mayoría de los que participamos en estos foros los idiomas son nuestra pasión. Gracias a todos.

God bless you all!

WALPACE


----------



## iinnffooss

Tienes razón en que a menudo consultas una palabra, miras sus hilos y descubres que algunos nunca han sido contestados (todavía, añadaría yo). Sin embargo, estoy en contra de que sean eliminados puesto que a menudo yo contesto hilos que veo que han sido posteados hace mucho tiempo y nadie dio respuesta en su momento: nunca es tarde y esa respuesta puede no ser útil ya para la persona que planteó la duda pero puede servir para que alguien que consulte ese hilo dentro de unos días o meses o incluso años resuelva su duda. Quiero decir que a veces me encuentro con que lo que hay detrás de un hilo no es lo que buscaba pero resulta que puedo contestar o aportar algo diferente para otras personas que consulten ese hilo en el futuro aunque puede que sea demasiado tarde para ayudar a la persona que formuló la pregunta.

Es más, en alguna ocasión yo mismo he hecho una consulta que no ha encontrado respuesta inmediata y cuando la experiencia sumada al paso del tiempo me ha dado la respuesta, he vuelto a postearlo. Y ahí queda, para la "posteridad".

Con todo, creo que este no es el lugar idóneo para abrir un debate sobre la utilidad o no de la existencia de los hilos sin respuesta y creo que deberías consultarlo personalmente con los moderadores y las moderadoras para que te den sus razones o abran el debate si lo creen conveniente en el lugar y momento que crean conveniente.

Un saludo, rolo (de un familiar de paisas  )


----------



## walpace

Hola iinnffooss!

Tu última frase me alegró la rutina del trabajo , gracias, sólo los colombianos o quien ha tenido contacto con nosotros sabe que es rolo y que es paisa! Vale aclarar para otros que son adjetivos para habitantes de ciertas regiones de nuestro país. 
En cuanto a tus comentarios son aspectos que no había pensado y son muy válidos por que con el tiempo enriquecen las consultas que otros habían abandonado, pero no sería bueno limitar la permanecia en los listados de foros para aquellos que lleven demasiado tiempo sin respuesta?
Otra cosa la discusión sore este tema sería muy interesante con personas de todo el mundo pero no tengo idea de como comunicarme con los moderadores ni tampoco sé cuales serán sus nombres, solo creo recordar algunos  que veo a veces en los foros como lauranazario o fsabroso pero no se como contactarlos.
Veo que vives es UK ? Saludos a quien me pregunte paisa!


----------



## cuchuflete

walpace said:


> ...no tengo idea de como comunicarme con los moderadores ni tampoco sé cuales serán sus nombres,



* View Forum Leaders


*


----------



## danielfranco

Erase the zero-reply threads?

Sacrilege!!!

Erm... Sorry, got carried away... But I think it's one of the favorite passtimes of many of the forum "regulars", to go hunting for zero-reply threads and try to answer them. I think that it's important to have them as a tool to calibrate how much (or how little) we have learned in the interim. I, for one, seldom am able to answer those threads. I don't think they went unanswered because nobody cared: Sometimes they are really, really, really difficult to answer!
But, on the rare occasion when I can answer one of them, I feel like I have really contributed to this site.

Just a POV.
D


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Concuerdo con danielfranco totalmente. 

Además, incluso si demora un poco que alguien conteste esos temas, ya quedan para que la gente no abra mil temas con la misma pregunta. Eso sí es un problema (en cualquier foro, no solo en WR), más que el "problema" de que un tema que quede sin respuestas. Y eso siempre puede cambiar, por las razones que iinnffooss y danielfranco ya han mencionado. 

Es mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## ordira

qué tal si en vez de borrarlos que se reubiquen en los foros al día?  Muchos quedaron en blanco porque tal vez muchas preguntas los fueron empujando al final y pocos tuvieron oportunidad de verlos. Tal vez si alguien se encargara de moverlos a fechas más recientes ya no habría tantos en blanco (a mí me llegaron a quedar como 5 que nadie contestó!)


----------



## Silver Sapphire

O tal vez un subforo para temas sin respuesta, y cuando alguien los responda se los mueve a los foros de colores o al que corresponda.


----------



## ILT

De tiempo en tiempo los moderadores visitamos esos hilos sin respuesta y, si son preguntas válidas que no han sido ya respondidas claramente en otros hilos, los llevamos de nuevo a la primera página del foro. En ocasiones reciben respuesta casi inmediatamente, en ocasiones toma un poco más y en ocasiones siguen sin respuesta.
Si ves alguno, repórtalo, lo revisamos y de ser conveniente lo llevamos de nuevo a la primera página para que todos lo vean a ver si alguien tiene la respuesta.

Saludos
ILT


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------

